

Matrix Benchmarks: Fast Linear Algebra on the JVM - mattyb
http://measuringmeasures.com/blog/2010/3/28/matrix-benchmarks-fast-linear-algebra-on-the-jvm.html

======
keefe
This is a nicely done article, so many problems map to linear algebra problems
and I've been meaning to do this kind of research for a while.

